# Would this make an acceptable component switch?



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I saw this on eBay and I want to replace a switch I am using now with this one mainly because it has remote capabilities. Should this cut the mustard with no picture degradation?

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-2-COMPONENT-V...ryZ73390QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

2 output seems a little overkill, unless that's a feature you need.

I got this one, 3 input 1 ouput, switches component video, digital audio (toslink) and stereo audio,
and remote control or front panel switching.

http://www.impactacoustics.com/product.asp?cat_id=1002&sku=40324

A little cheaper than the one you're looking at, and no ebay required, got it from here, cheaper than direct from the manufacturer
http://www.printsavings.com/G55430IM-discount-CABLES+TO+GO-40324--3+PLAY-TOSLINK-3X.aspx

Oh, and it's also fairly thin, so it sits right on top of the Tivo in the entertainment center perfectly.

phox


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I want one with at least 4 inputs. I have a HD Tivo, PS2 and DVD right now. So I want at least one port free for future use.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Gotcha.


phox


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

Stay away from the Rat Shack switcher with remote. The thing responds to WAY to many of my other Tivo and Receiver codes. I am about to ditch it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

qposner said:


> Stay away from the Rat Shack switcher with remote. The thing responds to WAY to many of my other Tivo and Receiver codes. I am about to ditch it.


So this one I linked at the top should be okay? I figure it's powered so it seems like it would do good.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Excellent specs. and good price. Looks good.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I ended up getting it from a different eBay guy they called it Atlona but it's the same thing as the other one except it's in Black. I need it to match the rest of my stuff.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I ended up getting it from a different eBay guy they called it Atlona but it's the same thing as the other one except it's in Black. I need it to match the rest of my stuff.


Post back and let us know how it works out.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

crap, i wish i'd seen this thread earlier, Kamakzie.

i have an Audio Authority 1154A "Signal Sensing Digital A/V Input Selector" and i have to say, this thing rocks.

it automatically switches to the last source powered on and reverts back after sources are powered off. *it does the same for optical audio*.

there's 4 in and one out but they have bigger models too, if you need more.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Dang that thing is sweet looking but it is a little out of my price range anyways. Doing optical to is really nice! This one I ordered should do the job and I think I can setup a macro with my Harmony to incorporate the switch when I turn on the DVD or Tivo or Ps2.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

That is pretty inexpensive for a matrix swticher. Makes me question build quality. Most switches are *not* matrix switchers. 

But now that you've bought it, I think we would all like to here how well you like it. Be cool if you could get a decent matrix switcher for that price.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

What should I look for once I get it Spanky? As long as it switches properly then it will be okay?


----------



## kemac (Apr 27, 2004)

For those still on the market for a component video switch this thread has some useful info.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=168748&

I have the Video Storm CSM42 which works OK however scenes that are mostly white cause me to loose sync briefly so I am considering replacing it.


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I saw this on eBay and I want to replace a switch I am using now with this one mainly because it has remote capabilities. Should this cut the mustard with no picture degradation?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-2-COMPONENT-V...ryZ73390QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


I got this switch last week and I have it connected to my Sony rear projector and a Samsung 23" LCD that has a 75 foot cable set running to it. The switch works just great and the picture quality is just as good as a staight cable run.

It is nice to be able to run different programming to each TV. I have 2 HD Tivos and a DVD player connected through it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

khark said:


> I got this switch last week and I have it connected to my Sony rear projector and a Samsung 23" LCD that has a 75 foot cable set running to it. The switch works just great and the picture quality is just as good as a staight cable run.
> 
> It is nice to be able to run different programming to each TV. I have 2 HD Tivos and a DVD player connected through it.


I ended up getting this one but it looks to be the same thing except in the color black.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=9703498503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I bought this at game stop:


















Works great and priced around $50-60. Remote controlled.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Be careful with the 4:2 COMPONENT switcher on eBay and similar models. I tried the identical AV Tools AVT-5842MX and had poor results. See this for a comparison. The Inday RGB4X-R is a much better choice.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I got it and it seems to do the job fine for my needs... So I give it a good review..


----------

